
WidgetBlock for Google Chrome: All your widgets are belong to us. - zpoley
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/hgiihiookhijpbhaflohognbhmamdnol?hl=en
======
pedrokost
There is a real push toward a more social web, and claims that it makes the
web a better place. However, I am glad that someone has developed this
extension. I have never liked all those auto updating twitter streams,
facebook likes, etc. I have found them annoying ant distracting. "Making the
web a better place" means gaining easier access to content. However those
widgets only make me gain _better access to people I don't know, nor care
about_ and pull me away from content.

------
mda
This was the missing piece; Facebook disconnect extension is awesome and this
one completes my escape from useless social cruft.

------
lkozma
Adblock Plus can also block most widgets if configured, as far as I know.

~~~
meatmanek
In the same vein, couldn't this extension be implemented simply as a filter
subscription for AdBlock?

~~~
pavs
Chrome adblockers don't block ads, they "hide ads", unlike FF Adblock.

So the ads are still loaded, but you don't get the visual clutter (I guess
that the point of most adblockers), on Firefox, ABP will stop ads from loading
in the first place.

AFAIK

~~~
nextparadigms
Actually, Adblock for Chrome can block ads too, but I think not all of them.
It happend once Google let in by mistake some code from Webkit, that allowed
for this to happen. And then they didn't remove it anymore.

Here's what Adblock's author says:

"New in version 2.0: Ads are actually blocked from downloading now, instead of
just being removed after the fact!"

~~~
junkbit
It wasn't a mistake. A google engineer pointed it out on the chrome bug
tracker saying you get this feature for free now with webkit

------
tomhenderson
I'm using Shellfish for Safari which does a nice job of hiding these widgets.
Unfortunately it doesn't block them completely so they're still in the
background slowing down page loads even if you can't see them.

<http://open-bits.com/shellfish/>

------
pointillistic
I should point out the big difference between an ad that provides the
proprietor some meager revenue and the intrusive FB friends widget or the
embedded twitter stream linking to some culinary porn, presumably someone's
breakfast.

------
compnerd
Great Extension! I have been using Fanboy's "Annoyances" filter for AdBlock,
which has been working pretty well. For anyone interested, you can find it at
<https://secure.fanboy.co.nz/fanboy-addon.txt>

------
tomjen3
Super nice - but is there anyway to extend it to also blog thirdparty
javascript? Often ad services slow down the sites more than these widgets.

~~~
zpoley
I'm using it in conjunction with AdBlock which takes care of most ads. Are
there any particular ad services that you've noticed?

[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/gighmmpiobklfepj...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom)

------
jonknee
I have been using my /etc/hosts file to do the same thing for a while. This
should make it easier when a friend wants the same.

~~~
kmfrk
And Chrome's sync feature makes sure that you won't have to go through the
steps every time you format or use another computer.

------
JonnieCache
Thank christ for that! Techcrunch loads in 50% of the time now.

~~~
zpoley
Yes! Exactly.

------
jrnkntl
Works like advertised, a button to toggle it would be nice tho.

~~~
slig
Just open a new window in incognito.

------
ScottBurson
Shouldn't that be "All your widget are belong to us"?

~~~
zpoley
Thanks Scott. I changed it in the description.

------
president
Any alternatives for FF?

------
zone2
its actually pretty good... sites load a lot faster.

